# Semi-admin user



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it possible to have an active directory user with admin rights BUT should NOT be able to change permissions on folders/shares?

I'm looking to setup a "semi-admin" user.

Please advice.

Thanks!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay you want the user to only be able to administrate AD and not any file server things?

If thats the case within AD create a new group and then within AD assign the new group permissions you want it to do at the top of the domain and propogate down. Then add the user to the group have him reboot and bam he will have AD modification/admin rights but not any file server rights.


----------



## benjonson (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Does anybody know if there's a way to set it so that users other than the administrator can access users' personal contact forms even though they have them disabled? The "semi-admin" role does not have access to administer users (i.e. add, delete, etc.) but we want them to be able to contact all users for content moderating purposes.
Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions.
======================================
Videogiochi
Web Hosting Rally


----------



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

StumpedTechy said:


> Okay you want the user to only be able to administrate AD and not any file server things?
> 
> If thats the case within AD create a new group and then within AD assign the new group permissions you want it to do at the top of the domain and propogate down. Then add the user to the group have him reboot and bam he will have AD modification/admin rights but not any file server rights.


Thanks that's what I want to do. I have created the group but where do I assign rights to the group?

[EDIT] Nevermind, I figured it out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Nevermind, I figured it out. Thanks for your help.


I am assuming you had ADUC set to non advanced mode  those missing tabs take away alot of the fun stuff. Glad to see you got it all straightened out.


----------

